# Izzy peed her pants!



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She licked her wound until it oozed so now she has to wear my t-shirt while her vest dries!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look at her face , poor Izzy I hope you manage to keep it nice and dry and healing, she looks fed up with the whole affair. Have you managed with walking etc Cara ? X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhh . . poor Cara . . and poor Izzy!! I sure dont look foward to that week!! But the black contrasts nicely with her beautiful coat! Fingers crossed for you that her wound heals nicely from here.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My poor Izzy girl...No licking my sweet...you look so sad!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Izzy looks lovely, very stylish. Hope she's healing ok. Millie messed around with her wound a bit, but is suddenly good better and healed.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh poor Izzy (and you) ... I hope it dries out and heals up quickly. Are you doing on-lead walks?

Bess should have been spayed in August but we've been away a couple of times and will be away again mid-Sept so it will probably have to wait until after her second season now!

S x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Izzy. Hope it heals quickly. x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Izzy - I can fully understand why you did it - I might feel the same as you if it had happened to me You are not to make a habit of it, though, sweetie Once is enough, OK?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Izzy - I can fully understand why you did it - I might feel the same as you if it had happened to me You are not to make a habit of it, though, sweetie Once is enough, OK?


She read your post with interest and then hid on the other side of the pond for a good lick!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I am useless - I keep forgetting to unbutton her vest when she goes out and so, once again poor Izzy has to wear something else - this is not her best look!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know it's a little late for this comment, but when Amiee Jane was spayed, the vet suggested I buy a couple of cheap baby onesies and cut a hole for her tail and so she could go potty with no issue. 

When she healed, I cut the butts off the onesies and used them as doggy t-shirts to keep her warm when she had to get shaved last December.


----------

